# sort processes by disk-io activity



## Alain De Vos (Jul 31, 2022)

Can i sort processes by disk-io activity , to see which processes write the most ?


----------



## elgrande (Jul 31, 2022)

Guessing:
`top -m io`?

From the manual:

```
-m mode
             Display statistics in the specified mode.  Available modes are
             cpu and io.  Default is cpu.
```


----------



## ayleid96 (Jul 31, 2022)

It almost always comes to this


----------

